# Left-handed semi auto options?



## dog party (Nov 14, 2008)

I did a number of searches here on Handgun Forum for left-handed semi-auto handgun options, but I didn't find anything. Does anyone know which manufacturers (if any) make semi-autos for the southpaw?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd say none. I would also say that your best bet is going to be an ambidextrious pistol.

HK USP, Walther P99, SW M&P's and probably a few others either come ambi or can be switched (mag release) to ambi. You probably won't find a pistol that has a slide release on the other side of the pistol, I can't think of any, but that can be mitigated by using the often referred to "slingshot" method to drop the slide. 

Sorry bud, it'll be a compromise of sorts for you no matter what pistol you choose.

Zhur


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

Both the Sig and FNP have decockers on both sides of the pistol. My left handed friends like this option.

YMMV
John


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The only one I can think of off the top of my head that has an ambidextrous slide release is the CZ85.

I'm a lefty, and I mostly enjoy the pistols with no manual safety. I have a Glock and an XD. The XDs come with ambidextrous mag releases. Having said this, without a manual safety, the operation of the firearm is very simple. I don't use the slide release to chamber a round (I use the slingshot method mentioned above by _zhurdan_). Also, operation of the mag release is very easy for a lefty with the index or middle finger. Even with my XD, I most often use my left hand to release the magazine anyways (this is how I have trained, so it just becomes second nature).

There are many pistols with ambidextrous safeties/decockers if you choose to go that route. For self-defense, I just prefer no manual safety. What will be the purpose of the firearm? Carry? Range only?

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> The only one I can think of off the top of my head that has an ambidextrous slide release is the CZ85.


Darn you all to heck. I was thinking, "most people don't know that the CZ 85 even exists, let alone that it is the ambi version of the CZ 75. I can get in early in this thread and show off." And here's Jeff, all showing off and stuff before I get to. Hmmph.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JustRick said:


> Darn you all to heck. I was thinking, "most people don't know that the CZ 85 even exists, let alone that it is the ambi version of the CZ 75. I can get in early in this thread and show off." And here's Jeff, all showing off and stuff before I get to. Hmmph.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023

The CZ85 came very close to becoming my first handgun when I was first looking. The trigger pull was a little long for me in DA (I have smaller hands for a guy), but I still wouldn't mind having one some day. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The M&P slide release is symetrical and available on both sides all the time. The mag release takes about 30 seconds to reverse.

The only other control on the gun is the takedown lever that should not be a problem.

Try it you will like it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You can add an ambi slide release to a 1911 but I've never done it. My friend did one on a PT1911. I'll get em to snap some pics. There's all kinds that have or can have ambi about everything else. Speaking as a lefty I stopped really giving it a lot of thought years ago. I like the safety but the rest I have adjusted myself to use with out thinking. It's a right handed world and it's just easier for me to just make personal adjustments. I can use a GI 1911 that is so right handed it can't get much more right handed and use it well enough that most don't really notice I'm shooting "Wrong Handed" :smt033


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Ditto what's already been said. I'm LH as well but with a little effort and training one can adapt. I like 1911's (I operate slide release with trigger finger and safety with left thumb up and over). Glocks, XD's are good to go with no maual safeties but locking the slide back one handed is quite a trick. Beretta's have dual safety and a nice large slide release lever with reversable mag release on most models. Easy to use. P99 that was mentioned is nice with a dual mag release and a top mounted decock that is surprising easy to use and get to left handed.

HK's USP has some variants that can be had with a LH safety/decocker and ambi mag release. Newer models such as the P2000 have a rear of slide mtd decocker, dual slide release and mag release. Bottom line is that it is easier to adapt than for gun makers to make special guns for us the minority.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That ambi slide release for a 1911 was a pretty nifty little doo dad..it uses a set screw to mount in the other side..works pretty neat..I'm not all that sure I want run out and get a few but it is pretty cool. I wanna use my friends a few times and see how it acts. It might be worth it..I just don't know yet.

Ambi safeties I do like. It just makes things a little easier but the rest of it I never really think about much anymore. I'll post later about the slide release thingie.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll second the M&P. It has an ambidextrous slide release. I'm a lefty and that's what I got for my first handgun.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

I believe Dlask Arms in Vancouver still makes a left hand 1911. These are pretty much custom pistols, so are quite expensive. Check their website.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

You might look at the H&K P7PSP or P7M8. These are truely ambi pistols. Also highly accurate, and with legendary reliability.

PhilR.


----------



## dog party (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys. We had a big gun show in Richmond, VA this weekend and I bought a S&W M&P40 and a Taurus CIA model 850 (.38 SPL) revolver this weekend (along with a couple new long guns). The ambi slide release and flippable mag release on the M&P really won me over. I am very impressed with this gun so far! And the Taurus CIA 850 is just a great little CCW wheelgun.

Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------



## dog party (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, BTW, I got a mail-in rebate card with the M&P. I can choose either $50 back, or 2 extra mags. Considering I got the M&P for only $470, and the fact that S&W prices the M&P mags at $41 each, I think I'll go with the mags. The rebate offer is only available for purchases made in Nov and Dec of this year. So if you're thinking about getting one, now is a good time.


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

The XDM's have a slide release on both sides.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

dog party said:


> Oh, BTW, I got a mail-in rebate card with the M&P. I can choose either $50 back, or 2 extra mags. Considering I got the M&P for only $470, and the fact that S&W prices the M&P mags at $41 each, I think I'll go with the mags. The rebate offer is only available for purchases made in Nov and Dec of this year. So if you're thinking about getting one, now is a good time.


Definitely take the two free magazines over the cash. :smt023

-Jeff-

Oh yea...brokenimage:watching:


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023
> 
> The CZ85 came very close to becoming my first handgun when I was first looking. The trigger pull was a little long for me in DA (I have smaller hands for a guy), but I still wouldn't mind having one some day. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


YOu know the GREAT thing about small hands? the smaller your hands the bigger your **** looks LOL nevermind


----------



## Hayuya (Aug 3, 2008)

The HK P30 & P2000 are fully ambidextrous pistols. They have mag release and slide catch levers on both sides of the gun, and the decocker is located in the back, next to the hammer where you can reach it with either thumb. No need to switch buttons from one side to another.

The Walther P99 comes with mag release on both sides, but the slide catch lever is located only on the left side of the gun. The decocker is on top of the slide, but a bit closer to the left, so it's easier to depress with right thumb, than left one. Rack the slide only?

The M&P has slide catch levers on both sides, but mag release only one side of your choice. There's no decocker on M&P. Just put the mag release on your correct side and you're good to go.

The FNP has decocker and safety(USG models?) on both sides. Slide catch release one on side. Mag catch is interchangeable. Another rack the slide only!

There should be others, but I know these guns a bit more than others.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

johnr said:


> Both the Sig and FNP have decockers on both sides of the pistol. My left handed friends like this option.
> 
> YMMV
> John


Which Sig would that be you are speaking of? I don't know of any DA/SA Sig that has a decocker on the right side of the gun.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

The Bersa Thunder 9 has slide release and decocker/safety on both sides, and the mag release is changeable.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

Hayuya said:


> The HK P30 & P2000 are fully ambidextrous pistols. They have mag release and slide catch levers on both sides of the gun, and the decocker is located in the back, next to the hammer where you can reach it with either thumb. No need to switch buttons from one side to another.
> 
> The Walther P99 comes with mag release on both sides, but the slide catch lever is located only on the left side of the gun. The decocker is on top of the slide, but a bit closer to the left, so it's easier to depress with right thumb, than left one. Rack the slide only?
> 
> ...


 i am not left handed so i cannot speak of the ambi features on the Fnp. but the mag release is a simple 15 min (with minimal mechanical ablilities) change from standard.

i cannot describe the experience a lefty would have seeing the spent rounds ejecting from the slides. it still make me giggle when they shell bounce off the walls at the range or collect in my range bag 

I would look seriously at the FNP wiht it's ambi features and minimal mods to help meet a left handed funtionality.

YMMV

John


----------

